# Transmission Conversion Kit



## Hitman (May 18, 2005)

Im am looking for help....Anyone know how or who can modify an automatic transmission to a sport shifter....can anyone help....i have a 99 Nissan Altima


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Hitman said:


> Im am looking for help....Anyone know how or who can modify an automatic transmission to a sport shifter....can anyone help....i have a 99 Nissan Altima


do you mean just the knob itself or the entire shifter assembly?


----------

